# اختيار المرأة شريك الحياة ( نقاش )



## the shepherd (25 أغسطس 2012)

مشكلة الرجل ان يجد المرأة المناسبة , اما مشكلة المرأة فهي ان يتقدم لها الرجل المناسب .
فهي و كما تقول " مظلومة " لم يمنحها احد حق الاختيار , و ان كانت تختار فاختيارها محصور ما بين " نعم ام لا " ,
لكن ان تقوم هي بعملية الاختيار الحر لشريك الحياة فلم يكفل لها المجتمع هذا الحق بعد . 
فكل ما تستطيع فعله هو الانتظار علي امل ان يظهر من يستحق ان تقول " نعم " من اجله . 
اليست تلك هي شكوة كل " امرأة " ؟​ 

و لكني بالامس راودتني فكرة حول تلك المشكلة فانا اواجه صعوبة في العثور علي امرأة مناسبة , 
امرأة اجعل منها شريكة حياتي , و في عمق تفكيري ظهرت تلك الفكرة الغريبة في مخيلتي :​ 
ماذا لو هي تختارني ؟؟​ 
و اتوقف انا عن البحث فليلاً و اكتفي ب " نعم ام لا " . فكرة خيالية اليست كذلك , 
لكن ارجوكم تأنوا عليا قليلاً و امنحوني فقط القليل من الوقت . ​ 
تخيلوا معي المشهد التالي ,
سأعلن باني ارغب في الزواج و المرأة التي تري في نفسها الشخص المناسب لي تخبرني او تتقدم لخطبتي ,
ما رأيكم ما احتمال ان تتقدم واحدة منكم او حتي ممن تعرفهونهن من صديقات ؟ اعتقد ان الاجابة هي صفر . 
فلن تتقدم امرأة ابداً لرجل و بعيداً عن الاعرف و التقاليد هل تدركون اين تكمن المشكلة الحقيقية ؟ ​ 

هل هي مشكلة كرامة ؟ 
فكيف تسعي هي للحصول علي رجل , كيق تتنافس عليه مع اخريات 
و هو في ذات الوقت " شخص عام " او " فرصة جيدة " علي الاكثر . لا حبيب العمر و لا اخر الرجال حتي .
هل هي مشكلة تعود ؟ هل هي مشكلة طبيعة وجودية ؟ هل هي مشكلة فكر ام تربية ام متجمع ام خجل ام ماذا ؟؟؟​ 

ان كانت تطالب دائماً بالمساواة و ان لا فرق بينها و بين الرجل 
فلماذا نراها تواجه مشاكل و صعوبات في القيام ببعض الادوار التي تعود الرجال القيام بها ؟؟ 
فهي تشكو بان كل منها و منه واحد و كلاهما يتحمل مسؤلية الاعمال المنزلية و تربية الاولاد و الطهي و الغسيل ,
فلا احد يتميز عن الاخر بشئ . فلماذا لن تقوم بالمباردة في تلك المرة و القيام بدور الباحث لا المنتظر ؟​ 
هل لان المساواة الكاملة ليست اكثر من خدعة كبيرة تأبي المرأة الاعتراف به ام ماذا اخبروني ؟​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

*راجعالك ...*
*عندى 3 افلام هندى ... هرد عليك بليل بعد ما اخلصهم*
*بس بحجز رد D:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

أمممم
عآرف إنت فكرتنى بجملة قريتهآ فى كتآب
مش فآكرة آلكتآب ولآ حتى نص آلجملة
بس بمآ معنآهـ إن آلموضوع دآ عآمل زى* آلغزآلة وآلصيآد*
آلصيآد بيفضل يخطط للفوز بيهآ مع إن هى إللى بتمهدلهـ إصطيآدهآ ( *وأحيآنآ للأسف هى إللى بتصطآد !! ههههه* )

أعتقد آلموضوع* مرتب سيكولوجياً عند آلرجل وآلمرأهـ*
هى دآيمـاً فى إحتيآج للإحسآس بآلإحتوآء وآلتقبل منهـ وهو بيجد متعتهـ فى كونهـ آلملكـ آلمتوج على عرش قلبهآ وحيآتهآ 
( *عرش لآزم يسعى لإعتلآئهـ وإلآ هيفقد بريقهـ ومعنآهـ *)

لكن فى آلنهآية آلموضوع عآمل زى آلمغنآطيس
لو مصدرش آلإعجآب وآلتقبل من آلطرفين على آلتوآزى مش هيتم آلإنجذآب
حتى لو كآن بيبآن إن آلرجل هو صآحب آلمبآدرة


نيجى بقى لزتونة آلموضوع وآلفخ إللى إنت رآسمة ^_^
*مفيش حآجة إسمهآ مسآوآهـ بآلتطآبق*
ولو دهـ كآن صح كآن ربنآ خلقنآ متطآبقين
لكنهـ بآلعكس خلقنآ متبآينين علشآن نتكآمل ونحقق آلتوآزن آلطبيعى للحيآهـ
بس بنفس آلوقت فيهـ بينآ توزيع عآدل ومسآوآهـ تآمة
مسآوآهـ فى* آلمميزآت وآلقدرآت*  ..


آسفة جداً على إطآلتى
*بس موضوع رآئع ويستحق كلآم كتير*
شكراً جداً شيبرد



*.،*​


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2012)

> هل لان المساواة الكاملة ليست اكثر من خدعة كبيرة تأبي المرأة الاعتراف به ام ماذا اخبروني ؟


ماذا عن المرأة الغربية ؟
الغربية تخطت لعب دور المنتظر واللى مستنيا حد يتقدملها !
دى مشكلة الشرقية فقط على فكرة , يبقى مقدرش (شخصيا) اسقط الاشكالية على جنس النساء كله , اعتقد الاعراف هى المحور هنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ماذا عن المرأة الغربية ؟
> الغربية تخطت لعب دور المنتظر واللى مستنيا حد يتقدملها !
> دى مشكلة الشرقية فقط على فكرة , يبقى مقدرش (شخصيا) اسقط الاشكالية على جنس النساء كله , اعتقد الاعراف هى المحور هنا


أمممم
لآ على فكرة آلكلآم دآ مش بيحصل دآيماً 
حتى لو حصل على مستوى تعبيرهآ عن آلإعجآب لكن مش بتوصل إنهآ تتقدم للزوآج منهـ  :t23:



*.،*

​


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2012)

> أمممم
> لآ على فكرة آلكلآم دآ مش بيحصل دآيماً
> حتى لو حصل على مستوى تعبيرهآ عن آلإعجآب لكن مش بتوصل إنهآ تتقدم للزوآج منه


وتعبيير عن الحب كمان
وحتى لو افترضنا انها مش بتطلب منه الزواج , المباردة فى تعبيرها له عن الحب كناية عن تعبيرها عن رغبتها فى الارتباط بيه , اللى مستحيل تعمله الشرقية وبتقول عليه مهانة !! 
انا شايف انه حرية , هى انسان ومن حقها تعبر عن حبها ومن حقها تبادر فى الاختيار 
دى وجهة نظرى


----------



## the shepherd (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *راجعالك ...*​
> *عندى 3 افلام هندى ... هرد عليك بليل بعد ما اخلصهم*
> *بس بحجز رد D:*​


 
تنوريني يا دكتورة في اي وقت




Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> أمممم
> عآرف إنت فكرتنى بجملة قريتهآ فى كتآب
> ...


 

بجد رايك اكثر من رائع يا سيكرت و انا بتفق معاك فيه ,
 بس للاسف منقدرش ننكر ان موقف المرأة من الحقائق دي مناقض لنفسه .
 هي فعلاً بتشتكي من عدم قدرتها علي الاختيار و انها مجرد " منتظرة "
 و في نفس الوقت لو ادناها الحرية عمرها ما هتختار و هتقول لا هستني هو يجي . 
و في نفس الوقت تقول مفيش اي فرق و ترجع تقول لا اختلافات سيكولوجية و نفسيه و جسمانية .
 طب لما فيه اختلافات جوهرية كدة متعلقة بلشخص ليه مش بتتقبل ان في اختلاف و تمايز في الادوار 
و عايزة دايماً تلعب دور الراجل و تثبت انها مش اقل منه بطرق احياناً بتقلل منها ؟




Critic قال:


> ماذا عن المرأة الغربية ؟
> الغربية تخطت لعب دور المنتظر واللى مستنيا حد يتقدملها !
> دى مشكلة الشرقية فقط على فكرة , يبقى مقدرش (شخصيا) اسقط الاشكالية على جنس النساء كله , اعتقد الاعراف هى المحور هنا


 
مش عارف يمكن الي انت بتقوله صح في مجال اظهار المشاعر و محاولة الوصول الي الاخر عاطفياً
 لكن كارتباط بنلاقي ان المرأة برضة هي الي بتستني الراجل ياخد الخطوة . 
تحس كدة انها مكتوبة باسمه هو صاحب براءة الاختراع و مش من حقها تقدم عليها


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2012)

على فكرة يا شيبرد
انت بتتكلم من منطلق رومانسى ومثالى شوية
اعتقد ان اى بنت من اللى بتعانى من تأخر سن الزواج تتمنى ان تحصل على صلاحية المبادرة فى الاختيار , لعب دور المنتظر لما بيزيد عن حده بيكون جائر جدا !
حط نفسك مكانها كدة كدة وشوف


----------



## the shepherd (25 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> على فكرة يا شيبرد
> انت بتتكلم من منطلق رومانسى ومثالى شوية
> اعتقد ان اى بنت من اللى بتعانى من تأخر سن الزواج تتمنى ان تحصل على صلاحية المبادرة فى الاختيار , لعب دور المنتظر لما بيزيد عن حده بيكون جائر جدا !
> حط نفسك مكانها كدة كدة وشوف


 

علي فكرة يا كريتك انا مش بقول الي انا شايفة صح انا بتكلم عن الي بيحصل 
يعني انا فعلاً معاك في رايك بس هل بتلاقي ان في بنت وصلت زي ما انت بتقول لسن حرج
 عندها استعداد تختار او تحاول تبذل مجهود و اي محاولات للتقرب من شخص عاجبها 
و شيفاه ممكن يبقي شريك مناسب ؟؟؟
لا بتفضل قاعدة تندب حظها مش اكتر ولا اقل . هو دة ال انا اقصده الواقع و ليس المفروض .


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> وتعبيير عن الحب كمان
> وحتى لو افترضنا انها مش بتطلب منه الزواج , المباردة فى تعبيرها له عن الحب كناية عن تعبيرها عن رغبتها فى الارتباط بيه , اللى مستحيل تعمله الشرقية وبتقول عليه مهانة !!
> انا شايف انه حرية , هى انسان ومن حقها تعبر عن حبها ومن حقها تبادر فى الاختيار
> دى وجهة نظرى


وجهة نظر تحترم
يمكن فعلاً طريقة تربية آلبنت آلشرقية خلتهآ مآتجرؤش على خطوة زى دى

*لكن لو فكرنآ فيهآ نفسياً*
آلمرأة كآئن رقيق .. نقطة ضعفهـ هى مشآعرهـ
وإحتمآلية آلرفض شئ مؤذى جداّ لمشآعرهآ 
بجآنب إننآ مآنقدرش ننكر حتى آلمرأهـ آلغربية آلمنفتحة بيفضل دورهآ بشكل كبير كمستقبل مش مبآدر
ويمكن هى أخدت آلجزء آلضئيل آلمبآدر من ثقآفتهآ آلمنفتحة
لكن بآلنهآية غآلباً بترجع تتصرف طبقاً لــ *فطرتهآ كمرأهـ*



*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> تنوريني يا دكتورة في اي وقت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


إحنآ نفصل أولاً بين لعبهآ لدورهـ ولمطآلبتهآ للمشآركة بينهم
يعنى كونهآ عآيزآهـ إيجآبى وحيآتهم ومسئوليآتهم متوزعة بشكل عآدل شئ
وكونهآ حآبة تكون زيهـ وخلآص بشكل " *حآفظ ومش فآهم* " شئ تآنى

*مش كدهـ** ..*؟



*.،*​


----------



## the shepherd (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> إحنآ نفصل أولاً بين لعبهآ لدورهـ ولمطآلبتهآ للمشآركة بينهم
> 
> يعنى كونهآ عآيزآهـ إيجآبى وحيآتهم ومسئوليآتهم متوزعة بشكل عآدل شئ
> وكونهآ حآبة تكون زيهـ وخلآص بشكل " *حآفظ ومش فآهم* " شئ تآنى​
> ...


 

اكيد احنا فاصلين بين الاتنين  بس المشكلة ان الكتير من " الاخر " مش فاهم جوهر الفصل و بيدخل الامور في بعض . 
يعني لما بيطالب بالمشاركة و المساواة بنلاقيه لغي الفروق . هو دة قصدي ​


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2012)

> آلمرأة كآئن رقيق .. نقطة ضعفهـ هى مشآعرهـ
> وإحتمآلية آلرفض شئ مؤذى جداّ لمشآعرهآ


هعذرك علشان انتى مش ولد
عايز اقولك ان الرفض مؤذى للراجل زيه زى البنت !
مبتشوفيش انتى الولد لما يجيله اكتئاب اسبوع وزودى بقا جرح الكرامة والاحساس بصغر النفس و الخخخخ لما يترفض !
الراجل بيفكر دشليون مرة قبل ما يواجه البنت بحبه خوفا من الرفض ليس إلا

طبعا كل واحد ليه وجهة نظره
بس انا مازلت شايف ان فيه مشكلة
لأن عدم قدرة البنت على المبادرة مش بإختيار منها اد ما هو اعراف مفروضة , هى متعرضش عليها انها تختار الأوبشن او ترفضه , ومقدمهاش غير انها ترفضه لأن ده المتاح فى المجتمع , يبقى فين قيمة اختيارها لموقفها اذا كان اصلا مفروض عليها كدة ! وافرض واحدة    (حتى لو حالة شاذة مع انى معتقدش كدة) نفسها يكون عندها الخيار ده تعمل ايه ؟! 
الاجابة : ولا حاجة ! هو كدة !


----------



## girgis2 (25 أغسطس 2012)

*
مين قال ان البنت الشرقية مازالت هي الفريسة والراجل هو الصياد وهي مجرد واحدة منتظرة العريس المناسب عشان يجي يطلبها ؟؟؟

أنتوا لسه شايفين البنت بالضعف والسلبية دي ؟؟؟؟؟

وهل شايفين انها مش بتعرف ازاي تعبر عن اهتمامها للشخص اللي بتكون عايزاه ؟؟؟؟ ومش بتعرف ازاي تلفت نظره وتجيبه لحد عندها كمان ؟؟؟؟؟

وهل شايفين البنت الشرقية مش عارفة تختار صح ؟؟؟

جايز !!!!

بس والله كويس لما الراجل يقعد في البيت والبنت هي اللي تخبط عليه وتخطبه !!!!

فلتحيا المساواة

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اكيد احنا فاصلين بين الاتنين  بس المشكلة ان الكتير من " الاخر " مش فاهم جوهر الفصل و بيدخل الامور في بعض .
> يعني لما بيطالب بالمشاركة و المساواة بنلاقيه لغي الفروق . هو دة قصدي ​


هى فعلاً *مشكلة فى تفسير آلمسآوآهـ*
وبصرآحة بشوفهآ إجحآف فى حق آلأنوثة وتقليل كبير منهآ لو حآولت تتشبهـ بآلرجل


​


Critic قال:


> هعذرك علشان انتى مش ولد
> عايز اقولك ان الرفض مؤذى للراجل زيه زى البنت !
> مبتشوفيش انتى الولد لما يجيله اكتئاب اسبوع وزودى بقا جرح الكرامة والاحساس بصغر النفس و الخخخخ لما يترفض !
> الراجل بيفكر دشليون مرة قبل ما يواجه البنت بحبه خوفا من الرفض ليس إلا
> ...


أنآ متفهمة إنهـ شعور *مؤذى فى آلحآلتين*
لكن بشكل خآص على آلمرأهـ آلأكثر تأثراً بمشآعرهآ .. أكيد هيكون أشد إيذآئاً

فى آلنهآية مش مختلفة معآكـ
أيوهـ* هيفضل للمرأهـ حريتهآ* لو حبت تآخد آلخطوة دى ومآينفعش ننكرهآ عليهآ

بس وآقعياً .. يمكن ..!


*.،*

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> مين قال ان البنت الشرقية مازالت هي الفريسة والراجل هو الصياد وهي مجرد واحدة منتظرة العريس المناسب عشان يجي يطلبها ؟؟؟
> 
> أنتوا لسه شايفين البنت بالضعف والسلبية دي ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*هو مفيش وسط *أمآ أقصى شمآل أو أقصى آليمين :smile01

يعنى هو مآعندهآش آلإمكآنية تطلبهـ بنفسهآ
وكمآن تبطل تبآدلهـ آلإعجآب أو أحتى توحيلهـ بيهـ

تعمل أيهـ طيب يعنى :t23: ..!


*.،*




​


----------



## girgis2 (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *هو مفيش وسط *أمآ أقصى شمآل أو أقصى آليمين :smile01
> 
> يعنى هو مآعندهآش آلإمكآنية تطلبهـ بنفسهآ
> وكمآن تبطل تبآدلهـ آلإعجآب أو أحتى* توحيلهـ بيهـ*
> ...



*أنا برضة قولت تبطل توحي بيه ؟؟؟

أنتي فهمتي مشاركتي الأول ؟؟؟!!!!!

أنا اللي قولته بالظبط ده :

*


> *وهل شايفين انها مش بتعرف ازاي تعبر عن اهتمامها للشخص اللي بتكون عايزاه ؟؟؟؟ ومش بتعرف ازاي تلفت نظره وتجيبه لحد عندها كمان ؟؟؟؟؟*


*استفهام غرضه النفي

يعني هي أصبحت بتعرف ازاي تختار الشخص المناسب ليها وبتعرف تجيبه لحد عندها يعني هي الصياد دلوقتي لو صح التعبير

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا برضة قولت تبطل توحي بيه ؟؟؟
> 
> أنتي فهمتي مشاركتي الأول ؟؟؟!!!!!
> 
> ...


مع إنهـ وصلى إستفهآم غرضهـ آلإستنكآر ..
ومع إنهآ غآلباً بتكون فعلاً آلفريسة مش آلصيآد إلآ فى آلشوآذ عن آلقآعدة

*بس نأسف عن سوء آلفهم يآ فندم *



 
*.،*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مع إنهـ وصلى إستفهآم غرضهـ آلإستنكآر ..
> ومع إنهآ *غآلباً بتكون فعلاً آلفريسة مش آلصيآد إلآ فى آلشوآذ* عن آلقآعدة
> 
> *بس نأسف عن سوء آلفهم يآ فندم *
> ...


*
على فكرة أنا قولت لو صح التعبير

لأن حتى لو صاحب المبادرة الراجل مش البنت فهي برضة لازم تنجذب ليه والا هترفضه

والبنات بيفرزوا في الرجاله أكتر من الرجاله أنفسهم ولكن هي المشكلة بس في الأحوال الاقتصادية اللي مخلية موضوع الفرز ده مش ظاهر قوي

وعلى فكرة يعني معتقدش ان في بنت دلوقتي تقبل عريس وهو جاي يتقدم خبط لزق كدة ولكن لازم هي تعرفه الأول وتدرسه ويبقى فيه تعارف مسبق بينهم

*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 أغسطس 2012)

*
تصدقوا بقا أنا أقتنعت بفكرة المساواة في النقطة دي !!!

متيجي نطالب المجتمع الشرقي انه يكون فيه كدا بس بجد مش مجرد تعبير عن المشاعر وخلاص

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2012)

اوكى اولا شكرا على الدعوة للصديق اللى دعانى للموضوع 
وبعدين مش عارفه ابتدى منين علشان انا مش عارفه انتو بتتكلمو عن المساواة ولا على الجواز 
بس anyway هبتدى بالمساواة ناس كتير بتفهم اننا لما نقول مساواة يبقى تعنى تبادل ادوار فى المجتمع يعنى مثلا بدل ما الست هى اللى تخلف الراجل هو اللى يقوم بالدور ده :vava: 
المساواة ليست تبادل ادوار لكن فيه فرق بين المساواة فى الحقوق كأنسان بغض النظر عن النوع وبين اختلاف الادوار فى المجتمع وفى الحياة زى ما ربنا خلقها 
يعنى مثلا المجتمع الواجد فيه دكتور ومهندس الاتنين متساويين امام الدولة والقانون كمواطنين فى المجتمع متساويين فى الحقوق والواجبات لكنهم مش متطابقين فى الادوار يعنى مش علشان انادى بالمساواة بين الدكتور والمهندس اقول للدكتور انت تروح تشتغل مكان المهندس والعكس وكده نبقى متساويين لا غلط المجتمع محتاج ليهم هما الاتنين فى اماكنهم الخاصة بيهم وبأدوارهم المختلفة اللى بيلعبوها فى المجتمع بس فى نفس الوقت هما الاتنين لهم نفس القيمة الانسانية بس بيلعبو ادوار مختلفة وهى ديه الحياة كما خلقها الله 
يبقى المساواة لا تعنى ان المرأة هتبقى راجل وهتاخد دورو ومكانو فى المجتمع ولا العكس 
لكن المساواة انك تديهم هما الاتنين نفس الحقوق وتعطيهم حق تقرير المصير وتتعامل معاهم كأنسان اولا دون النظر للنوع 
هذة هى المساواة 

نيجى للجواز طيب ياشيبرد انت بتقول ليه هى متاخدش المبادرة طالما هى بتطال بالمساواة ليه مش بتمارسها 
اوكى هاتلى طفل عندو 5 سنين  وقولو انهارده انت بقيت راجل تعالى بقى اكلمك واشرحلك اقتصاد ونظريات اقتصادية معقدة طالما انت بتقول عايز اكبر عايز اكبر تعالى اهو بنديلك الفرصة اهو تكب وتتكلم فى كلام الكبار مبتكبرش ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الحرية وحق تقرير المصير والمساواة كل ده ممارسة مبيجيش بين يوم وليلة لازم البنت تتربى اصلا على انها ليها الحق فى التعبير عن مشاعرها وتقرير مصيرها 
هل البنت عندنا بتتربى كده ؟ nope طيب اروح انا اجى انهارده اقولها ادناكى الحرية اهو مبتستخدمهاش ليه ؟ ماهى اصلا مش عارفه تستخدمها علشان متتعودتش 
ثانيا مفكرتش الاشياء اللى بتدور فى عقلها ؟ المشكلة ممكن متكونش فيها هى المشكلة ممكن تكون فيك انت ( مش قصدى انت تحديدا ) انما فى الشخص المستقبل اللى بيستقبل طلبها ممكن يكون موصلش لدرجة النضج اللى تخليه يقدر مشاعرها ويحترمها بعد ماهى تطلب منو 
وممكن يروح يحكى عنها للبلد كلها وتبقى فضيحة 
كل ده لازم تفكر فيه قبل ما نقول ليه مش بتاخدو الفرصة 
ياشيبرد المجتمع كلو محتاج يتعلم مفاهيم جديدة لانو اذا كان الراجل بيفكر بطريقة انو عيب البنت تعبر عن مشاعرها لواحد يبقى من الطبيعى ان مفيش بنت هتحب تحط نفسها فى العيب ده 
مش البنت لوحدها اللى محتاجة تتغير الراجل كمان محتاج يغير مفاهيمو ,المجتمع مش بيمشى ابدا اعرج نص فيه ماشى شمال والتانى ماشى يمين لازم كل المجتمع يمشى فى نفس الاتجاة اما لورا او لقدام على حسب مايشوفو هما


----------



## the shepherd (26 أغسطس 2012)

> المساواة ليست تبادل ادوار لكن فيه فرق بين المساواة فى الحقوق كأنسان بغض النظر عن النوع وبين اختلاف الادوار فى المجتمع وفى الحياة زى ما ربنا خلقها


 

اكيد انا بتفق مع كلامك يا انجل .
 بس هل انت شايفة ان المرأة بوجه عام فاهمة النقطة دي , و ان اتجاهها العام المرتبط بمطالبتها بالمساواة محافظ علي تميزها و انوثتها 
 و لا بتحاول تثبت مساوتها للرجل عن طريق تقمصها دوره و انها بتسعي للعب ادوراه الاجتماعية و الحياتيه بشكل عام ؟؟


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

*الموضوع مهم واكثر من رائع *

*مبدأ التعبير عن الحب "فقط" كان فى الماضى يختص بالرجال ... فعلى الرجل ان يصرح بمشاعره للفتاه وعليها التصريح بأنها تبادله نفس المشاعر او لا ...!!!*

*ولكنى اجد وهذا موقف رأيته مع احدى صديقاتى ... انها هى من ذهبت لتصرح لصديقنا عن حبها .... وقالت له " انا احبك " بصرف النظر عن ردة فعله او كيف كانت ولكن كانت المبادره منها ... قد يكون هذا لانها نشأت فى بيئه متحرره قليلاً .. وفكرها متحضر الى حد ما ... *

*فأنا ارى ان المرآه والرجل "انسان" ومن يشعر بمشاعر "الحب" ويتأكد منها ويطمئن لانه ليس هناك عواقب ... فليصرح بها ما العيب ...!!!*

*ولكن المشكله اعتقد انها تعود للأعراف ... بأن الفتاه ماسه على الرجل ان يشتريها ويغلق عليها ابوابه حتى موتها ... هذا هو العرف الشرقى الذى كان يسود قديماً وبدأنا مؤخراً التغلب عليه ..!!*

*اما بخصوص "التقدم للزواج " فهذا بروتوكول على الرجل القيام به من منطلق رجولته ... بكونه رجل وهى انثى ... عليه ان يتقدم خطوه برضاهما ... ومن ضمن الخطوات خطوة التقدم للزواج  فهذا اختصاصه ...*​


----------



## girgis2 (26 أغسطس 2012)

> س  anyway هبتدى بالمساواة ناس كتير بتفهم اننا لما نقول مساواة يبقى تعنى  تبادل ادوار فى المجتمع يعنى مثلا بدل ما الست هى اللى تخلف الراجل هو اللى  يقوم بالدور ده :vava:


*على الرغم** أن هذا الكلام عام وغير دقيق

لأن في الغرب (وهو منبع المساواة) تكون المساواة أيضاااا بتبادل الأدوار لأنهم لا يعترفوا بتقسيم الأدوار ده أساساااا

والمرأة هناك تقوم بكل الأدوار

حتى في موضوع الخلفة ده فمفيش مشكلة برضة عندهم 

وهنلاقي عمليات التحول الجنسي لا خلت الراجل راجل ولا خلت الست ست وبالنسبة لهم الكلام ده عادي جدااااا
**
لكن خلينا نسأل سؤال عملي بقى في النقطة اللي جاية دي:

*


> *المساواة ليست تبادل ادوار* لكن فيه فرق بين المساواة  فى الحقوق كأنسان بغض النظر عن النوع وبين اختلاف الادوار فى المجتمع وفى  الحياة زى ما ربنا خلقها


*طيب آيه هي أدوار الست وآيه هي أدوار الراجل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا احنا عايزين مساواة منقوصة ومتفصلة على كيفنا ناخد بيها نفس حقوق الراجل وفي نفس الوقت تريحنا من التعب من القيام بواجباتنا وأدوارنا ؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *على الرغم** أن هذا الكلام عام وغير دقيق*​
> 
> *لأن في الغرب (وهو منبع المساواة) تكون المساواة أيضاااا بتبادل الأدوار لأنهم لا يعترفوا بتقسيم الأدوار ده أساساااا*​
> *والمرأة هناك تقوم بكل الأدوار*​
> ...


 
مش عارفه يا اخى العزيز جرجس حضرتك جبت الكلام ده منين ؟
من قال انو فى الغرب يوجد تبادل ادوار ؟ هل حضرتك تعيش فى الغرب ؟ 
 مازال فى الغرب الست ست والراجل راجل 
من قال ان الرجالة هما اللى بيخلفو فى الغرب ؟ على حد علمى لازال السيدات هما اللى بيخلفو ويوجد اخصائيين نساء وتوليد فى الغرب 

ولم افهم ما معنى ان المرأة تقوم بكل الادوار ؟ هل تقصد انها دخلت كل مجالات العمل ؟ طيب وما المشكلة اذا كانت ناجحة فيها ؟ ما المشكلة ان تكون سفيرة او وزيرة او عالمة فضاء ؟ هل فرص العمل تتحدد على حسب النوع ام على حسب القدرات ؟
اذا كانت المرأة قادرة على القيام بعمل ما فرفضها بسبب انها امرأة يعتبر عنصرية اذا كانت هى قادرة وناجحة فيه 
وايضا يوجد فى الغرب بعض المهن اللى لم تدخلها المرأة زى البناء مثلا معظم البنايين رجالة فى الغرب وده طبعا لان طبيعة الرجل الجسمانية اللى خلقها عليه الله تتحمل هذا النوع من العمل وده لا اعتراض عليه 
ولكن اذا كان فيه واحدة ست شايفة فى نفسها القوة الجسمانية اللى تخليها تقوم بعمل زى ده وممكن تنتج وتبقى ناجحة فيه يبقى انا امنعها ليه ؟ 

ثانيا ما علاقة عمليات التحول الجنسى بالمساواة ؟ هل لما ينادو فى الغرب ان المرأة اللى بتشتغل نفس شغل الراجل تاخد نفس الاجر ده يبقى معناه انها تروح تعمل عملية وتبقى راجل ؟ وبردو مين قال ان العمليات ديه عادية جدا عند الغرب والناس بتتقبلها عادى ؟ بنتكلم ساعات عن الغرب وكأننا نملك حقائق ثابتة وموثقة وهى ابعد ما يكون عن الحقيقة كونهم انهم بيناقشو كل حاجة واى حاجة لانهم مجتمع مفتوح هذا لايعنى انهم موافقين على كل حاجة :t23: ناس كتير مثلا بتقول ان الشذوذ الجنسى شئ مقبول جدا وعادى جدا فى الغرب وكأن الغرب كلو بقى شاذ مع ان الحقيقة والواقع بتقول ان الشذوذ موضوع غير مقبول من قطاع كبير من العالم الغربى وموضوع جواز الشذوذ مرفوض فى دول واماكن كتير فى العالم الغربى لكن كونهم انهم مجتمع مفتوح ويقبل الجميع بمختلف توجهاتهم للحياة فى المجتمع من غير ما يقتلوهم اجتماعيا لا يعنى انهم موافقين على كل حاجة اى حد بيعملها انما يعنى ان عندهم كل واحد فى حالو and he minds his own business 
يا اخى العزيز عمليات التحول لها بعد طبى ونفسى كبير جدا وليس لها اى علاقة بالمساواة وفيه ناس بتبى عايزة تعملها علشان مضطربة نفسية ومحتاجة علاج مش علشان المساواة خالص بالعكس المرأة الطبيعية فى الغرب بتفتخر انها امرأة الا اذا كانت مضطربة عقليا او نفسيا وبعدين الا يوجد عمليات تحول جنسى عكسية يعنى الراجل عايز يبقى ست ؟ هل الراجل هنا بينادى بالمساواة بالمرأة ام انه لديه خلل ما ؟  
الا يوجد فى مجتمعنا عمليات تحول جنسى ( من النوعين ) ؟ اريدك ان تجيب على هذا السؤال 
طيب الا يوجد شواذ فى مجتمعنا ؟ مجتمعاتنا من اعلى الدول فى نسبة الشواذ , مش معنى ان الحاجات بتحصل ورا الابواب المغلقة تبقى مش موجودة 

نيجى للسؤال , من قال اننا لانريد القيام بواجباتنا ؟ انت ترى ان الواجبات هى شغل البيت بس لكن لا ترى ان المرأة المتزوجة اللى بتعمل بره البيت ده واجبات ( وعلى فكرة هذة ليست حالات شاذة ) انما اصبحت ضرورة فى العالم كلو بسبب الازمة الاقتصادية انا اعرف سيدات نفسهم يقعدو فى البيت ومش قادرين لان اقتصاديات البيت هتتأثر جامد لو هما قعدو فى البيت ( دول فى الغرب بردو ) الا ترى ان المرأة المتزوجة العاملة تقوم بواجبها نحو اسرتها من خلال عملها ؟ وتقوم بواجبها نحو البشرية بكونها ام ؟ وهى امرأة عاملة وتقوم ايضا بواجباتها ناحية اسرتها فى شغلها جوه البيت والاهتمام بالاطفال ومذاكرتهم وواجباتهم ؟ 
انا اعلم انك بتلمح على موضوع شغل البيت وانا قولت وهقولها تانى موضوع تقسيم المهام فى الحياة الزوجية لايجب ان يخضع لقوانين صارمة لا تتغير رغم تغير الظروف 
يعنى لو كان الزوج بيشتغل والست مش بتشتغل وقاعدة فى البيت تبقى مجنونة لو طلبت منو انو يعمل كمان شغل البيت تبقى معندهاش اى دم 
لو كانت بتشتغل عدد ساعات قليلة وهو بيرجع الساعة 12 بليل يبقى كمية مساهمتها فى شغل البيت هتكون اكتر منو لان هو ده العدل 
لو كانت هو وهى بيشتغلو وبيرجعو فى نفس الوقت يبقى مهام لبيت تتقسم بينهم بالتساوى وعلى حسب خبرة كل واحد يعرف يعمل ايه 
لو كانت هى بتشتغل ساعات اكتر منو يبقى من الطبيعى انو هياخد قدر اكبر من شغل البيت لانها مش هتقدر تعملو كلو 
يا اخى العزيز انا اعرف سيدات بتشتغل 60 و 70 ساعة فى الاسبوع معندهاش حتى اجازة حتى الكنيسة مش بتعرف تروحها وهو بيشتغل اقل منها تقدر تقولى ازاى هى هتقوم بعد ده كلو بشغل البيت كلو لوحدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وعلى فكرة مش هى اللى عايزة تشتغل لكنها مجبرة لان الحياة صعبة 

انت بتسألنى ايه هى ادوار كل واحد ؟ الادوار معروفة فى الحياة يا اخى جرجس  كما خلقها الله فالرجل لايمكن ومش مطلوب منو يبقى ام ولا الام تبقى اب 
فتقسيم شغل البيت فى الحياة الزوجية بين الزوجين لايمس الادوار فى شئ فالرجل مازال رجل والست ست انما ده بيتم على حسب ظروف الزوجين والرحمة والعدل 
وانا اقول لك نعم ان المعتاد ان المرأة هى اللى بتهتم بالبيت والاطفال والرجل يهتم بماديات البيت نعم هذا حقيقى وانا لم اعترض عليه ولكن الدنيا اتغيرت والظروف اتغيرت فمش ممكن مع تغير الظروف هتفضل هذة الاشياء جامدة كما هى بدون تغيير
يومك طيب


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> اكيد انا بتفق مع كلامك يا انجل .
> بس هل انت شايفة ان المرأة بوجه عام فاهمة النقطة دي , و ان اتجاهها العام المرتبط بمطالبتها بالمساواة محافظ علي تميزها و انوثتها
> و لا بتحاول تثبت مساوتها للرجل عن طريق تقمصها دوره و انها بتسعي للعب ادوراه الاجتماعية و الحياتيه بشكل عام ؟؟


 
ده بيعتمد على المرأة نفسها ياشيبرد وشخصيتها , يعنى كونى انى اطالب بأنى اكو مساوية للرجل فى الحقوق اللى بيدهالو المجتمع والدولة ده ميخلنيش احتقر انى امرأة او انى اغضب على الله لان خلقنى واحدة مش واحد 
لو المرأة ديه شخصية سوية هتطالب بحقوقها وبالمساواة ( اللى انا شرحتها فوق ) مع احتفاظها بهويتها واحتفاظها بفخرها بنفسها كأمرأة 
لكن فى بعض الحالات اللى بتكون فيها المرأة تعرضت لضغط شديد عصبى ونفسى من مجتمع ذكورى بتلاقى شخصيتها بقت غير سوية وتبتدى تشوف انها علشان تعرف تاخد حقوقها فى المجتمع لازم تبقى راجل وعلشان كده بتبتدى تسعى لتبادل الادوار وليس المساواة 
وده طبعا بيبى خلل عندها هى يمكن يكون سببو اشياء اتعرضتلها سببتلها الخلل ده فى التفكير او ممكن يكون كمان المجتمع هو اللى بيدفعها لكده نتيجة احتقار المجتمع للانوثة فبتسعى هى انها تكون مع الجانب  المكرم والمحترم من المجتمع وهو جانب الرجل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

> ماذا لو هي تختارني ؟؟​



*لو عرفتك اكيد هتختارك :smile01*



> تخيلوا معي المشهد التالي ,
> سأعلن باني ارغب في الزواج و المرأة التي تري في نفسها الشخص المناسب لي تخبرني او تتقدم لخطبتي ,​




*هل دة هيسعدك ؟ انك تتخلى عن دور الصياد اللى بيعشقه اى راجل و بيفخر بانه قدر يخطف قلب فلانة .. و تبقى مجرد فريسة او ضحية و تبقى البنت هى الصياد ؟
*


> ما رأيكم ما احتمال ان تتقدم واحدة منكم او حتي ممن تعرفهونهن من صديقات ؟ اعتقد ان الاجابة هي صفر .


*
ياسيدى اتكل على الله انت و قول و سيب الاجابة على البنات بتسبق الاحداث لييييييه:smile01 *



> هل هي مشكلة تعود ؟ هل هي مشكلة طبيعة وجودية ؟ هل هي مشكلة فكر ام تربية ام متجمع ام خجل ام ماذا ؟؟؟



*جزء كبير عادات و تقاليد و تربية انك تقعدى فى بيت ابوكى و العريس اللى يجيلك .. و جزء تانى احساس البنت و سعادتها بانها اميرة مختارة و فيه واحد تعب عشان يوصلها و جزء تانى سعادة الراجل بلعب دور الصياد و الصيد الثمين .. لكن لو على الخجل اسمحلى اختفى من زمان من اول مكاتب الزواج ما فتحت و البنت تروح تعرض نفسها و اعلانات الزاوج و غيره فمظنش الموضوع خجل لان البنات بقو يعملو حاجات مخجلة اكتر من التعبير عن اعجابها براجل معين و انها ترتبط بيه بيبقو عايزين اى حد يتجوزهم و السلام *



> ان كانت تطالب دائماً بالمساواة و ان لا فرق بينها و بين الرجل
> فلماذا نراها تواجه مشاكل و صعوبات في القيام ببعض الادوار التي تعود الرجال القيام بها ؟؟ ​




*مين قال ان مفيش فرق ؟؟ المساواة القانونية مطلوبة .. ولازال الفرق موجود .. متقوليش البنت اقل من الولد الاتنين على نفس القدر من العلم و المعرفة مع اختلاف الادوار .. حق البنت تشغل اى وظيفة ( مع التقيد بالقوانين المطبقة على الراجل فيها دون استثناءات ) حقها تدرس و تتعلم ( طالما متحملة نتيجة كل قرار بتاخده )*​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2012)

> . و تبقى مجرد فريسة او ضحية و تبقى البنت هى الصياد ؟


ده على اساسا ان الحالات دى مش موجودة كتير مثلا ؟!
مشوفتيش فى حياتك ابدا بنت فضلت تحوم حوالين ولد لحد ما وقعته ؟!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ده على اساسا ان الحالات دى مش موجودة كتير مثلا ؟!
> مشوفتيش فى حياتك ابدا بنت فضلت تحوم حوالين ولد لحد ما وقعته ؟!


*
شتان ما بين بنت بتحوم حوالين الولد لحد ما تخليه هو اللى يقولها بحبك و يفضل احساسه بانه هو اللى لقاها و اكتشفها ( فى حين ان هى اللى موقعاه اساسا ) و مابين واحد بيقول انا عايز بنت حلال يلا اتقدمولى و انا اختار ....... فى الحالة الاولى هو موهوم انه اختار بس حتى الوهم دة له طعم و سعادة غير انه يقبل و يرفض و هيبقى فيه ذكريات و ازاى اول مرة يقولها انه معجب بيها و ازاى هى تستعبط و تعمل متفاجئة كدة يعنى *


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جزء كبير عادات و تقاليد و تربية انك تقعدى فى بيت ابوكى و العريس اللى يجيلك .. و جزء تانى احساس البنت و سعادتها بانها اميرة مختارة و فيه واحد تعب عشان يوصلها و جزء تانى سعادة الراجل بلعب دور الصياد و الصيد الثمين .. لكن لو على الخجل اسمحلى اختفى من زمان من اول مكاتب الزواج ما فتحت و البنت تروح تعرض نفسها و اعلانات الزاوج و غيره فمظنش الموضوع خجل لان البنات بقو يعملو حاجات مخجلة اكتر من التعبير عن اعجابها براجل معين و انها ترتبط بيه بيبقو عايزين اى حد يتجوزهم و السلام *


أخيراً لقيت رأى *من منطلق بنآتى صرف * :t23:


آلمشكلة آلكبيرهـ هنآ إن آلموضوع مش موضوع حريآت
ولآ كونهـ يليق أو يحل من عدمهـ


*دى فطرة آلبنت إللى أتخلقت بيهآ وفطرة آلرجل آلمكملة لفطرتهآ*
أدوآر منسجمة هم آلإتنين بيلعبوهآ سوآ وبتكتمل بيهآ سعآدتهم



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شتان ما بين بنت بتحوم حوالين الولد لحد ما تخليه هو اللى يقولها بحبك و يفضل احساسه بانه هو اللى لقاها و اكتشفها ( فى حين ان هى اللى موقعاه اساسا ) و مابين واحد بيقول انا عايز بنت حلال يلا اتقدمولى و انا اختار ....... فى الحالة الاولى هو موهوم انه اختار بس حتى الوهم دة له طعم و سعادة غير انه يقبل و يرفض و هيبقى فيه ذكريات و ازاى اول مرة يقولها انه معجب بيها و ازاى هى تستعبط و تعمل متفاجئة كدة يعنى *


 
طيب وليه التعقيد ده كلو ؟ هى تحوم حواليه وهو يستعبط على نفسو 
ديه مش علاقة حب راقية ديه تبقى حرب 
انهى ابسط واقل تعقيدا التعبير بصراحة عن المشاعر ولا عملية ال hide and seek ديه ؟ 
تفتكرى هى هتكون مرتاحة وهى بتحاول توقعو ولا هتبقى على اعصابها لانها جواها مشاعر مش قادرة تصرح بيها وتخلص وعمالة تلف حواليه وياحس بيها وفهم او ممكن ميفهمش ومتبقاش هى عارفه اخرتها ايه 
انهى فيه جرح للكرامة اكتر بزمتك ؟ انها تصرح ليه مباشرة ولا انها تعقد تلف حواليه زى الحرامية وكل الناس تبقى ملاحظة وفاهمه اللى بيحصل ؟


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2012)

انا لحد دلوقت مش قادر افهم
ايه العيب ان بنت هى اللى تصرح بمشاعرها ! هل مثلا فيه اية فى الكتاب المقدس بتقول ان ده لا يليق !
الولد لما بيحب بنت , بيروح يقولها , مع انه ببيكون عرضة للرفض بس بيخاطر لان التعبير عما بداخله يستحق المخاطرة
فليه البنت متقولش هى كمان ! كرامة مثلا ولا انافة ! ليه بتسلبوا نفسكوا الحق عن التعبير عن مشاعركم ؟!!


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أخيراً لقيت رأى *من منطلق بنآتى صرف * :t23:​
> 
> 
> آلمشكلة آلكبيرهـ هنآ إن آلموضوع مش موضوع حريآت
> ...


 
انا معاكى ان البنت بتبقى سعيدة انها مرغوبة وانو هو بيجرى وراها 
لكن كل حالة ليها ظروفها تخيلى هى بتحبو ومش عارفه مشاعرو ناحيتها ايه ( على فكرة حاليا معظم الولاد مش بياخدو المبادرة بسرعة غير زمان وده ليه اسباب كتير مش هنتكلم عنها ) تفتكرى انو افضل ليها انها تخبى مشاعرها وتموت بحسرتها ؟ ولا انها تعقد تحوم حواليه زى ما بتقولو والناس كلها تلاحظ وتبدأ تتكلم ويقولو ديه وقعتو ؟وانا احس ان الموضوع ده فيه اهانة للكرامة اكتر من انها تصرح بمشاعرها رغم انكو بتعتبروه طريقة بديلة للتعبير الصريح 
وتخيلى لو هى مش بتعرف تعمل موضوع انها تحوم حواليه ده وبتحبو تعمل ايه ساعتها ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب وليه التعقيد ده كلو ؟ هى تحوم حواليه وهو يستعبط على نفسو
> ديه مش علاقة حب راقية ديه تبقى حرب
> انهى ابسط واقل تعقيدا التعبير بصراحة عن المشاعر ولا عملية ال hide and seek ديه ؟
> تفتكرى هى هتكون مرتاحة وهى بتحاول توقعو ولا هتبقى على اعصابها لانها جواها مشاعر مش قادرة تصرح بيها وتخلص وعمالة تلف حواليه وياحس بيها وفهم او ممكن ميفهمش ومتبقاش هى عارفه اخرتها ايه
> انهى فيه جرح للكرامة اكتر بزمتك ؟ انها تصرح ليه مباشرة ولا انها تعقد تلف حواليه زى الحرامية وكل الناس تبقى ملاحظة وفاهمه اللى بيحصل ؟



*لا يا شيخة مش لدرجة حرب .. هى شبه خطة كدة :smile01 
كلام جد بقا .. فيه كذا وجهة نظر فى الموضوع دة .. وجهة نظرى الشخصية ان حتى نظام اللف و الدوران دة مش بحبه مش دى طريقة الحب اللى هتسعدنى و تخلينى راضية .. بس فيه بنات بيعملوها .. و اعرف بنات منهم و اتخطبو و الحياة زى الفل و الولد فاكر انه مختارها بكامل ارادته .. شغل نصب :smile01 

جرح الكرامة بقا .. ايه اصعب اما من جوايا اتجرح بس على الاقل محدش شايف و لاحظى انها مقالتش كلمة تتمسك عليها هى بتلمح من بعيد لبعيد و بتعمل الحاجات اللى بيحبها كدة يعنى .. فلو محسش بيها محدش يقدر يقولها اصلك قولتيله .. و لو حس و مش قادر يبادلها المشاعر مش هتخسره كصديق هيكمل استهبال و هى شوية و هتفهم انها مش فى دماغه و تكمل صداقة و خلاص .. اة هتضايق انه محسش بيها بس مش زى ماتقوله صراحة انا بحبك فيقولها انا اسف بس اانا مش حاسس بيكى !! الكلمة جارحة اوى زودى على كدة انه ممكن يندل و يستعرض و يحكى لحد ان فلانة جت و قالتلى بحبك و انا قولتلها لا .. كرامتها اتبعترت مش اتجرحت .. و اتفضحت و غيره ( كلامى مش معناه اة كل الشباب اندال انا قولت ممكن مجرد احتمال وارد مش اكيد ممكن يطلع محترم و يعتذر و خلاص و برضه هى خسرت صورتها قدامه ) دة تفكير بعض البنات .. فيه بنات تانية لا انا اقوله احسن ما اقعد على اعصابى .. كل بنت و تفكيرها و طريقة تعاملها مع الامور .*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا يا شيخة مش لدرجة حرب .. هى شبه خطة كدة :smile01 *
> *كلام جد بقا .. فيه كذا وجهة نظر فى الموضوع دة .. وجهة نظرى الشخصية ان حتى نظام اللف و الدوران دة مش بحبه مش دى طريقة الحب اللى هتسعدنى و تخلينى راضية .. بس فيه بنات بيعملوها .. و اعرف بنات منهم و اتخطبو و الحياة زى الفل و الولد فاكر انه مختارها بكامل ارادته .. شغل نصب :smile01 *
> 
> *جرح الكرامة بقا .. ايه اصعب اما من جوايا اتجرح بس على الاقل محدش شايف و لاحظى انها مقالتش كلمة تتمسك عليها هى بتلمح من بعيد لبعيد و بتعمل الحاجات اللى بيحبها كدة يعنى .. فلو محسش بيها محدش يقدر يقولها اصلك قولتيله .. و لو حس و مش قادر يبادلها المشاعر مش هتخسره كصديق هيكمل استهبال و هى شوية و هتفهم انها مش فى دماغه و تكمل صداقة و خلاص .. اة هتضايق انه محسش بيها بس مش زى ماتقوله صراحة انا بحبك فيقولها انا اسف بس اانا مش حاسس بيكى !! الكلمة جارحة اوى زودى على كدة انه ممكن يندل و يستعرض و يحكى لحد ان فلانة جت و قالتلى بحبك و انا قولتلها لا .. كرامتها اتبعترت مش اتجرحت .. و اتفضحت و غيره ( كلامى مش معناه اة كل الشباب اندال انا قولت ممكن مجرد احتمال وارد مش اكيد ممكن يطلع محترم و يعتذر و خلاص و برضه هى خسرت صورتها قدامه ) دة تفكير بعض البنات .. فيه بنات تانية لا انا اقوله احسن ما اقعد على اعصابى .. كل بنت و تفكيرها و طريقة تعاملها مع الامور .*


 
حبيبتى ياشقاوة هو انتو مش بالطريقة ديه اللى بتعكسو الادوار؟ هو مين اللى مفروض يجرى ورا مين ويبقى قاعد على اعصابو لغاية ما هى توافق على حد ما بتقولو انها تبقى اميرة ومستنية هو اللى يقولها بحبك ؟
ده هو بالطريقة ديه اللى بقى اميرة وزى ما بتشبهو بقت هى الصياد وهو الفريسة, ده هو ده تبادل الادوار 
انما التعبير عن المشاعر سواء حب او كرة ده حق لكل انسان على الارض ومفيش حاجة فى الكتاب المقدس بتقول انو خطية البنت تعبر عن مشاعرها 

وبعدين ياقمر مين قالك ان الناس مش بتبقى واخدة بالها وعارفه وفاهمه كويس ؟ انا عايشت حاجات زى كده بنات بتحوم حوالين ولاد وكلنا كنا فاهمين وكل الناس بتتكلم ولما اتجوزها قالو ديه وقعتو ده واقع وحصل اكتر من مرة قدامى 
على الاقل لما هى تقولو بحبك بينو وبينها مفيش حد بيسجلهم ولو انسان ناضج مش هيبقى فيها مشكلة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا لحد دلقوت مش قادر افهم
> ايه العيب ان بنت هى اللى تصرح بمشاعرها ! هل مثلا فيه اية فى الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان ده لا يليق !
> الولد لما بيحب بنت , بيروح يقولها , مع انه ببيكون عرضة للرفض بس بيخاطر لان التعبير عما بداخله يستحق المخاطرة
> فليه البنت متقولش هى كمان ! كرامة مثلا ولا انافة ! ليه بتسلبوا نفسكوا الحق عن التعبير عن مشاعركم ؟!!



*مش سلب ارادة اد ماهى متعة الاحساس بانك اميرة مختارة .. دى طبيعة الانثى .. و مع ذلك فيه بنات بتعبر عن مشاعرهم بحرية تامة .. هما حرين و لا غبار عليهم .. و الموضوع مالهوش علاقة باللياقة مفيهاش يليق ولا يليق .. فيه حاجة اسمها المتعة و الاحساس و انك تفضل طريقة عن غيرها.. لاحظ ان محدش قال عيب او حرام يعنى 
*


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2012)

> ماهى متعة الاحساس بانك اميرة مختارة


كلمينى اكتر عن متعة احساسك لما تكنى مشاعر لشخص ما ونفسك تقوليهالى وكاتمة جواكى ومش عارفة تعملى ايه


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا لحد دلقوت مش قادر افهم
> ايه العيب ان بنت هى اللى تصرح بمشاعرها ! هل مثلا فيه اية فى الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان ده لا يليق !
> الولد لما بيحب بنت , بيروح يقولها , مع انه ببيكون عرضة للرفض بس بيخاطر لان التعبير عما بداخله يستحق المخاطرة
> فليه البنت متقولش هى كمان ! كرامة مثلا ولا انافة ! ليه بتسلبوا نفسكوا الحق عن التعبير عن مشاعركم ؟!!



*ومين قآل بس إنهآ عيب أو لآ تليق*
أفترض إنى عآرفة إنى حرهـ آكل شكولآ
وأنآ مدركة كويس إن دآ حقى لكنى لمآ بآكلهآ بتأثر عليآ أو بتجيبلى حسآسية
فـ مش كونى حرهـ أعمل شئ ضد طبيعتى لمجرد أثبآت حريتى

آلحرية زيهآ بآلظبط زى آلعآدآت
بتبعهآ بمآ ينفعنى ويسعدنى وعندى أوبشن مآستعملهآش لو مش تنآسبنى أو هتغير من فطرتى وطبيعتى

*آلمهم أكون مدركهـ إنى حرهـ*
​



Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا معاكى ان البنت بتبقى سعيدة انها مرغوبة وانو هو بيجرى وراها
> لكن كل حالة ليها ظروفها تخيلى هى بتحبو ومش عارفه مشاعرو ناحيتها ايه ( على فكرة حاليا معظم الولاد مش بياخدو المبادرة بسرعة غير زمان وده ليه اسباب كتير مش هنتكلم عنها ) تفتكرى انو افضل ليها انها تخبى مشاعرها وتموت بحسرتها ؟ ولا انها تعقد تحوم حواليه زى ما بتقولو والناس كلها تلاحظ وتبدأ تتكلم ويقولو ديه وقعتو ؟وانا احس ان الموضوع ده فيه اهانة للكرامة اكتر من انها تصرح بمشاعرها رغم انكو بتعتبروه طريقة بديلة للتعبير الصريح
> وتخيلى لو هى مش بتعرف تعمل موضوع انها تحوم حواليه ده وبتحبو تعمل ايه ساعتها ؟


*لكل حآلة ظروفهآ*
لآ طبعاً لو حآبة تعمل دآ ومعندهآش تصرف غيرهـ تعملهـ جداً كمآن
لكن هنآ بتكلم عن آلقطآع آلعريض من آلبنآت 
هل إنآ كبنت أو أى بنوتة تآنى هتآخد آلأعترآف دآ خيآر أول ليهآ
لآ طبعاً
فيهـ إللى تخآف من آلمجتمع ودى مآليش دعوهـ بيهآ 
وفيهـ آللى أحسآسهآ كبنت مش هيتوآفق مع آلخطوهـ دى 
لإنهآ حآبة تكون " *أميرهـ *"
ومن حقهآ .. *وطبيعى طبقاً لفطرتهآ*



*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> حبيبتى ياشقاوة هو انتو مش بالطريقة ديه اللى بتعكسو الادوار؟ هو مين اللى مفروض يجرى ورا مين ويبقى قاعد على اعصابو لغاية ما هى توافق على حد ما بتقولو انها تبقى اميرة ومستنية هو اللى يقولها بحبك ؟
> ده هو بالطريقة ديه اللى بقى اميرة وزى ما بتشبهو بقت هى الصياد وهو الفريسة, ده هو ده تبادل الادوار
> انما التعبير عن المشاعر سواء حب او كرة ده حق لكل انسان على الارض ومفيش حاجة فى الكتاب المقدس بتقول انو خطية البنت تعبر عن مشاعرها
> 
> ...



*قلب ادوار انها تخليه يقولها بحبك ؟ الولد مش بيسعى انها تقوله بحبك الولد بيسعى و بيعمل المستحيل عشان يوم ما يقولها بحبك هى تقبل منه الكلمة و توافق .. البنت مبتعملش كدة البنت بتساعده انه يقولها بس و يكملو زى اى قصة حب .. 
لكن اما هى تروح تقوله بحبك .. كدة مبقاش قلب ادوار ؟؟؟ بصراحة انا شايفة العكس اهون انها تفتحله الطريق و تبين اعجابها من بعيد لبعيد .. ارحم من انها تروح فى وشه تقوله بحبك ..
اسئلى كام ولد هنا يفرح لو بنت هو مش واخد باله منها قالتله بحبك ؟ و قارنيها بفرحته بانه هو يعجب بنفس البنت لوحده و يروح يقولها بحبك فهى تبتسم بخجل و تهز راسها ..( سيبك من كريتيك اسالى حد غيره بليز :smile01 )

و تضمنى منين نضجه انه ميقولش لصحبه الانتيم و الانتيم يبقى فتان فصحبة صحبه تعرف و طبعا البنات مش بيسكتو و هكذا خلاص خلصنا الشعب كله عرف انها قالتله بحبك و هو نفض *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> كلمينى اكتر عن متعة احساسك لما تكنى مشاعر لشخص ما ونفسك تقوليهالى وكاتمة جواكى ومش عارفة تعملى ايه



*لا كلمنى انت عن احساسك ( كشاب ) قولت لبنت بحبك و قالتلك بس انت زى اخويا ... و اقلب بقا الموضوع لو بنت اللى عملتها ( و البنات اصلا عاطفيين بزيادة ) و احكيلى جرحها هيبقى شكله ايه ؟؟ بعد ماخسرت حبها و كرامتها اتجرحت و حست انها غير مرغوب فيها و احتمال تفقد الثقة فى نفسها ( و مش بكبر الموضوع بس للاسف البنات عاطفيًا ضعاف جدا )*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​
> *لكل حآلة ظروفهآ*​لآ طبعاً لو حآبة تعمل دآ ومعندهآش تصرف غيرهـ تعملهـ جداً كمآن
> لكن هنآ بتكلم عن آلقطآع آلعريض من آلبنآت
> هل إنآ كبنت أو أى بنوتة تآنى هتآخد آلأعترآف دآ خيآر أول ليهآ
> ...


 
اوكى احنا متفقين انا متفقة معاكى ان كل واحدة حرة وهو ده المهم سواء اختارت الطريق ده او ده محدش يقدر يدينها 

انما هقولك على حاجة فى موضوع الاميرة ده ( رغم انى مش بنكر ان كل بنت بتحب تحس انها مرغوبة ) لكن ساعات مجتمعنا بيمرر لينا حاجات فى عقولنا احنا البنات وبيغلفها بغلاف جميل علشان تقبليها وتبقى مقتنعة بيها ومتخيلة ان الحاجة ديه هى قمة سعادتك وهى الغرض منها قهرك :new8: عارفه السم المدسوس فى العسل ؟؟؟؟؟؟(كلامى ده عموما مش بس  على الموضوع ده )
بنات كتير قابلتها نفسها تعبر وهتموت من كتم المشاعر ( على فكرة احساس كتم الشماعر ده مميت ) وهى لا قادرة تعبر بسبب المجتمع ولا عارفه تحوم حواليه 
بزمتك فيه اكتر من كده قهر ؟


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2012)

> لا كلمنى انت عن احساسك ( كشاب ) قولت لبنت بحبك و قالتلك بس انت زى اخويا


هو فيه حد هيختلف على ان الرفض مؤلم ؟!
لكن على الأقل انا افصحت عن اللى جوايا , مش هموت من القهر !



> ... و اقلب بقا الموضوع لو بنت اللى عملتها ( و البنات اصلا عاطفيين بزيادة ) و احكيلى جرحها هيبقى شكله ايه ؟؟


زى جرح الولد لما يترفض !
انتوا ليه بتحطوا نفسكوا فى مكانة اعلى من حيث الأالم ؟!
على فكرة الرفض مؤلم للأنسان عموما وانا رافض فكرة ان جنس بيتألم من الرفض اكتر من جنس
فأذا كان ترفعك عن الاعتراف بالحب خوفا من ألم الرفض , يبقى ليه الراجل ميترفعش هو كمان تجنبا للألم ؟! ولا هنكيل بمكيالين فى الحالة دى ؟



> بعد ماخسرت حبها و كرامتها اتجرحت و حست انها غير مرغوب فيها و احتمال تفقد الثقة فى نفسها ( و مش بكبر الموضوع بس للاسف البنات عاطفيًا ضعاف جدا )


كل ده ينطبق على الولد , so what ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قلب ادوار انها تخليه يقولها بحبك ؟ الولد مش بيسعى انها تقوله بحبك الولد بيسعى و بيعمل المستحيل عشان يوم ما يقولها بحبك هى تقبل منه الكلمة و توافق .. البنت مبتعملش كدة البنت بتساعده انه يقولها بس و يكملو زى اى قصة حب .. *
> *لكن اما هى تروح تقوله بحبك .. كدة مبقاش قلب ادوار ؟؟؟ بصراحة انا شايفة العكس اهون انها تفتحله الطريق و تبين اعجابها من بعيد لبعيد .. ارحم من انها تروح فى وشه تقوله بحبك ..*
> *اسئلى كام ولد هنا يفرح لو بنت هو مش واخد باله منها قالتله بحبك ؟ و قارنيها بفرحته بانه هو يعجب بنفس البنت لوحده و يروح يقولها بحبك فهى تبتسم بخجل و تهز راسها ..( سيبك من كريتيك اسالى حد غيره بليز :smile01 )*
> 
> *و تضمنى منين نضجه انه ميقولش لصحبه الانتيم و الانتيم يبقى فتان فصحبة صحبه تعرف و طبعا البنات مش بيسكتو و هكذا خلاص خلصنا الشعب كله عرف انها قالتله بحبك و هو نفض *


 
حبيبتى ياشقاوة احنا بندور فى حلقة مفرغة 
ليه التعبير عن المشاعر قلب ادوار ؟؟؟؟ مين قال ان التعبير عن المشاعر للرجل بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وانا لازلت ارى انها هى لما تجرى وراه بالشكل ده ده هو ده قلب الادوار وبالمنطق اللى بتحكو فيه اهانة لكرامتها 

انا مضمنش انو يكون ناضج ده صحيح وديه المشكلة الى مفروض ننادى بتصليحها فى عقول الشباب انو ميغيرش نظرته ليها لو قالتلو بحبك 
انا اخويا بنات كتير قالتلو بحبك وهو مكانش بيبادلهم نفس الشعور ونظرتو ليهم متغيرتش وفضل يعتبرهم اصدقاء واخوات ومحكاش لحد اصلا غير ليا انا 
الموضوع موضوع طريقة تربية 
وبنفس المنطق تضمنى منين انها وهى بتحوم حواليه الناس كلها تبقى شاهدة وسامعة وشايفة وهو نفسة يبقى فاهم ومطنش لانو معجب بالوضع ده انها هى اللى بتجرى وراه ويعقد يحكى مع اصحابو هى بتعمل ايه علشان توصلو وساعتها هيصدقوه لانهم اصلا شايفين بعنيهم على الاقل لو هى قالتلو بحبك بينو وبينها ومحدش يعرف ممكن لو راح يحكى محدش يصدق اصلا ويعتبروه بيفتى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> هو فيه حد هيختلف على ان الرفض مؤلم ؟!
> لكن على الأقل انا افصحت عن اللى جوايا , مش هموت من القهر !
> 
> 
> ...



*احنا مش بنحط نفسنا فى مكان اعلى بس افتكر مرة كنا واقفين سوا و فيه بنوتة اتخنقت مع صحبتها و بيعيطو على حاجة تافهة ( قالت كلمة مالهاش لازمة او حاجة كدة ) فالبنت عيطت عياط غير عادى و اتخنقو و انت قعدت تتريق . فاكر ؟؟؟ طب فاكر قولتلك ايه ساعتها و انا متغاظة منك :smile01 قولتلك التافه فى نظرك عند البنات حاجة كبيرة .. ماحال بقا لو حاجة كبيرة فى نظرك تفتكر هتبقى عند البنت ايه ؟؟ الموضوع نسبة و تناسب لو بيعيطو على التفاهة فى نظرك لك ان تتخيل لو الموضوع فى نظرك انت كبير هيبقى عندهم ايه ؟؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اوكى احنا متفقين انا متفقة معاكى ان كل واحدة حرة وهو ده المهم سواء اختارت الطريق ده او ده محدش يقدر يدينها
> 
> انما هقولك على حاجة فى موضوع الاميرة ده ( رغم انى مش بنكر ان كل بنت بتحب تحس انها مرغوبة ) لكن ساعات مجتمعنا بيمرر لينا حاجات فى عقولنا احنا البنات وبيغلفها بغلاف جميل علشان تقبليها وتبقى مقتنعة بيها ومتخيلة ان الحاجة ديه هى قمة سعادتك وهى الغرض منها قهرك :new8: عارفه السم المدسوس فى العسل ؟؟؟؟؟؟(كلامى ده عموما مش بس  على الموضوع ده )
> بنات كتير قابلتها نفسها تعبر وهتموت من كتم المشاعر ( على فكرة احساس كتم الشماعر ده مميت ) وهى لا قادرة تعبر بسبب المجتمع ولا عارفه تحوم حواليه
> بزمتك فيه اكتر من كده قهر ؟


لآ طبعاً وأنآ فآهمة قصدكـ وقآبلت من آلنوع دآ كمآن
وعلى آلهآمش .. بتعآطف معآهم جداً وفى نفس آلوقت بلومهم على تسليمهم آلكآمل لمشآعرهم بدون أى أشآرة من آلطرف آلآخر


لكن لو هنتكلم عن *ثقآفة دس آلسم فى آلعسل*
فلآزم أولاً نتفهم فطرتنآ وآلثوآبت وبعدين هنقدر نميز آلسم
وللأسف دى مشكلة مجتمع بأكملهـ غآرق فيهآ تمآماً صعب تنزعى منهآ آلبنت لوحدهآ
*آلمجتمع بأكملهـ محتآج أفآقة ووعى*


*.،*


​


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2012)

لو هتقيسى على مدى التفاهة يبقى مش كل البنات كدة , ده حسب مستوى النضج مش نوع الجنس , وفيه بنات اعقل من ولاد , يبقى المفروض بقا الولاد اللى مش ناضجة اوى نقلب معاها الأدوار علشان ميموتش من الجرح , ولا إيه ؟!
مش مقتنع بصراحة :act19:

انا بقول ان الحالة العامة ان الولد هو اللى يعبر , لكن للو بنت حبت هى اللى تعبر فلا حرج ابدا , احنا اشخاص ناضجين ومفيش حاجة ثابتة او الهية تفترض ان التعبير عن الحب من جهة البنات غير محبذ ,التقل والتصنع واللف والدوار والحومان الكلام ده كلام ثانوى واعدادى , دى قناعتى

وانتى من طريق بقا وانا من طريق :act23:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> حبيبتى ياشقاوة احنا بندور فى حلقة مفرغة
> ليه التعبير عن المشاعر قلب ادوار ؟؟؟؟ مين قال ان التعبير عن المشاعر للرجل بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وانا لازلت ارى انها هى لما تجرى وراه بالشكل ده ده هو ده قلب الادوار وبالمنطق اللى بتحكو فيه اهانة لكرامتها
> 
> ...



*تؤ مقولتش ان التعبير عن المشاعر للراجل بس لا طبعا و قولت ان فيه بنات بتعبر عن مشاعرها و دى تختلف باختلاف وجهات نظرهم و قناعتهم الشخصية .. لكن كلمة قلب الادوار دى زى ماقولتلك لو قولنا ان دور الراجل انه يسعى و يوصل انه يقولها بحبك و هى اللى توافق فانا شايفة انها اما لمحت باعجابها مش قلبت الادوار و فى نفس الوقت مقالتهاش وش .. ماعلينا مش هنختلف على النقطة دى كتير لانها بالنسبة لى مرفوضة زيها زى التعبير عن المشاعر الاتنين مش مريحيين بالنسبة لى .. 
اة ممكن الناس تاخد بالها و ممكن مياخدوش و دة يعتمد على شطارة البنت .. و فكرة اننا نغير ثقافة الشباب بقا و نوضحلهم انه عادى ان بنت تقولك بحبك دة ميقللش منها هياخد وقت كبييييييييييير .. لاحظى اننا فى مجتمع لسة بيبص البنت على انها موزة حلوة و بس إلا من رحم ربى و فاهم ان البنت انسان متكامل بيفكر و يحس و كل حاجة مش مجرد سلعة بيكملو بيها عفش البيت .. مش سهل اننا نقنعهم و مش فى يوم و ليلة و حتى لو اقتنعو تظل الطبيعة فارضة نفسها ... انه برضه الاجمل بالنسبة له انه يحب بنت و يحاول يلفت نظرها و قولتلك اسئلى الشباب و ضحكتى عليا و مش سألتى :thnk0001:*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تؤ مقولتش ان التعبير عن المشاعر للراجل بس لا طبعا و قولت ان فيه بنات بتعبر عن مشاعرها و دى تختلف باختلاف وجهات نظرهم و قناعتهم الشخصية .. لكن كلمة قلب الادوار دى زى ماقولتلك لو قولنا ان دور الراجل انه يسعى و يوصل انه يقولها بحبك و هى اللى توافق فانا شايفة انها اما لمحت باعجابها مش قلبت الادوار و فى نفس الوقت مقالتهاش وش .. ماعلينا مش هنختلف على النقطة دى كتير لانها بالنسبة لى مرفوضة زيها زى التعبير عن المشاعر الاتنين مش مريحيين بالنسبة لى .. *
> *اة ممكن الناس تاخد بالها و ممكن مياخدوش و دة يعتمد على شطارة البنت .. و فكرة اننا نغير ثقافة الشباب بقا و نوضحلهم انه عادى ان بنت تقولك بحبك دة ميقللش منها هياخد وقت كبييييييييييير .. لاحظى اننا فى مجتمع لسة بيبص البنت على انها موزة حلوة و بس إلا من رحم ربى و فاهم ان البنت انسان متكامل بيفكر و يحس و كل حاجة مش مجرد سلعة بيكملو بيها عفش البيت .. مش سهل اننا نقنعهم و مش فى يوم و ليلة و حتى لو اقتنعو تظل الطبيعة فارضة نفسها ... انه برضه الاجمل بالنسبة له انه يحب بنت و يحاول يلفت نظرها و قولتلك اسئلى الشباب و ضحكتى عليا و مش سألتى :thnk0001:*


 
ياجميلة انا لا هسأل شباب ولا هسأل عواجيز :99:
موضوع تغيير تفكير المجتمع ده طبعا هياخد وقت كبيييييييييييييييير وده عادى حصل فى مجتمعات كتير قبلنا ومش هيحصل فى يوم وليلة المهم انو نغير احنا من مفاهيمنا الاول ويبقى فيه النية للتغيير


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> لو هتقيسى على مدى التفاهة يبقى مش كل البنات كدة , ده حسب مستوى النضج مش نوع الجنس , وفيه بنات اعقل من ولاد , يبقى المفروض بقا الولاد اللى مش ناضجة اوى نقلب معاها الأدوار علشان ميموتش من الجرح , ولا إيه ؟!
> مش مقتنع بصراحة :act19:
> 
> انا بقول ان الحالة العامة ان الولد هو اللى يعبر , لكن للو بنت حبت هى اللى تعبر فلا حرج ابدا , احنا اشخاص ناضجين ومفيش حاجة ثابتة او الهية تفترض ان التعبير عن الحب من جهة البنات غير محبذ ,التقل والتصنع واللف والدوار والحومان الكلام ده كلام ثانوى واعدادى , دى قناعتى
> ...



*لا الولد اللى مش ناضج مبيلحقش يتجرح الا اما بيكون قال لغيرها بحبك و هكذا بيقولوها بمعدلات فى اليوم كام مرة حضرتك :smile01

الجملة اللى بالاحمر دى اللى بحاول اوصلها من الصبح :new8: تمام جدا استمر بقا *


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*انامش عارف ليةالبنات عايزين يطلعو الشباب*
*غلطانين فى كل حاجة*
*كانى حاسس انهم بيقولة*
*انو الشباب مرضا نفسيين*
*مش عارف ليةكدا*
*بس على الاقل تذكرو*
*ربنا خلقنا نكمل بعض*
*مفيش حد فينا مبيغلطش*​


----------

